# Hds 7 sonar trouble



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

My sonar has stopped working. Only reads 2 ft deep and that two feet is all blue on the screen. Any ideas sonar or transducer?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

How old is the unit, warranty maybe, if not, do you know someone with a lowrance unit you could hook yours up on their power and transducer setup and test yours ? Most lowrances use same power cables and transducers.Maybe someone can hook up at a dock and give ya a test too.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You might want to try to hard reset the unit.... This might get it to work again.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Try the hard reset first,sets unit back to factory settings.Then try setting to your specs. Call Lowrance if nothing works for you.


----------

